# cat grass?



## jeffjeff (Mar 24, 2015)

can any one tell me what cat grass is and can torts eat it? the wife got a load of seed today she found on sale fat 10 packs for £1. so she took a chance and got some. she did well lol, only one is a definite no feed (african marigolds). if it makes a difference it will be for a indian star. its only a couple weeks to go now to we get it so be ready to be bombarded with pics .


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 24, 2015)

Well im not sure if they can eat it. I saw some seeds too. But cat grass is cat nip. The stuff that cats eat to mmeellooww them out haha


----------



## Gennifer11 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's usually wheat grass which is okay. Very expensive tho. Try buying some no chemical organic grass seeds at Walmart and plant them in saucers. grass should grow under your UVB light.


----------



## Gennifer11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Check out "the tortoise table" too. They have good info for plants, to see if anything is safe or not


----------



## jeffjeff (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks, it worked out 10p for a pack of seeds so not too bad. they do look like the pics of wheat seeds i found on google, i have loads of other grasses, weeds and flowers growing along with squash's so may as well add them. going for loads of variety this time round, 9/10 she got are good to feed. not bad for a blind buy lol.


----------



## 3ps (Mar 25, 2015)

jeffjeff said:


> can any one tell me what cat grass is and can torts eat it? the wife got a load of seed today she found on sale fat 10 packs for £1. so she took a chance and got some. she did well lol, only one is a definite no feed (african marigolds). if it makes a difference it will be for a indian star. its only a couple weeks to go now to we get it so be ready to be bombarded with pics .


Hi ,i had a look on TTT and it says they can eat it ,i planted some for mine and they liked it xx


----------

